# Electricity Costs ?



## Tim 357 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi my brother and I are looking to move over to Cyprus and rent a place. we are trying to work out an expected budget - one of the main things we are unsure of the costs are electricity. we hope to rent somewhere with a pool and full air conditioning , assuming cooking etc is all electric can anyone give us a clue of the likely monthly cost based on a full years rental I.e. The yearly cost divided by 12 . 
we are thinking about £100 per month - are we far off - health insurance was a lot more than we expected and we are worried we are not allowing enough for electricity.
Any info would be appreciated as we need to ensure our budget is realistic.
thanks


----------



## cuteclaret (Aug 25, 2015)

I think 100 pounds bearing in mind we are at 1.40 to the pound and your bills will be in euros is a fair budget my bills having been here 6 months - you are normally billed every 2 months have been 260 euros, 180 euros and 98 euros = 538 euros July and August will be heavy as used a lot of aircon so your budget of 100 quid is good. Someone who has been here over a full 12 months will have a closer idea


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We have a 3 bedroom villa with pool and have 2 computers on all day, plus fans in at least 2 rooms constantly going and our recent bills have been around 200euros for 2 months. So 100sterling per month should be ample.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Tim 357;8021353- health insurance was a lot more than we expected
[/QUOTE said:


> Tim you say in your first post that you are retired. Are you in receipt of government pension or have you taken early retirement?
> If you are in receipt of a state retirement pension you won't need to have health insurance as you will be able to access the state healthcare here.


----------



## Tim 357 (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone the information is really useful and puts our minds at rest. We are looking for a 3 bed with pool to rent and from all your replies it looks as if we can afford to run the aircon and be comfortable for a reasonable outlay.
I'm a retired police officer so only 58yrs old hence needing medical insurance.
We are sure to have many other questions but are attending an expats show in London early next month so will see what info they can give before bothering you all to much !!
Thanks again your help is really appreciated.
Tim


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Tim, there are quite a few of us here in the same position as you, retired early and therefore not in receipt of a state pension. Electricity prices have dropped over the last few months and it has made a difference, we run a 3 bed villa with pool and I would say our average monthly bill is probably around €150. We both have medical insurance and whilst of course it will not cover existing ailments, we have not skimped, 57 and 54 yo at a combined cost of €190 per month. Take what you hear at the property show with a piece of salt...well actually with a bucketful of salt....There are enough recent and longstanding residents, both owners and renters, on this site that can give relevant and more to the point up to date advice. Good Luck.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hudswell said:


> Tim, there are quite a few of us here in the same position as you, retired early and therefore not in receipt of a state pension. Electricity prices have dropped over the last few months and it has made a difference, we run a 3 bed villa with pool and I would say our average monthly bill is probably around €150. We both have medical insurance and whilst of course it will not cover existing ailments, we have not skimped, 57 and 54 yo at a combined cost of €190 per month. Take what you hear at the property show with a piece of salt...well actually with a bucketful of salt....There are enough recent and longstanding residents, both owners and renters, on this site that can give relevant and more to the point up to date advice. Good Luck.


I agree about the expat shows. They are mostly developers at these shows trying to sell you a property. Much of the information you will be given will be iffy. We went to one in York before we moved over here and we were fed a load of bull doodoo and I doubt whether it has changed much.


----------



## sthompsonuk (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi

That's a good price for private medical insurance, can you please tell me what company that is with?

Stu


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Tim 357 (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks Hudswell and Veronica - good advice and useful contact re health insurance. Won't sign up for anything at the show just going to get ideas. The advice and info from this site seems far more up to date relevant and useful than what I expect we will get at the show but it's free and at this stage ( hoping to move out to Cyprus July next year) we are trying to get as much info on what the pitfalls maybe as possible - there are bound to be things we haven't even thought of yet !
I expect we will be picking your brains again very soon.
Thanks again 
Tim


----------

